# Which label would you want mac to colloborate?



## macjunkieTURKEY (Nov 20, 2006)

Which label/art movement/book/movie/artist/cartoon or actress would you want mac to colloborate? 
i would want voluptuous women of dracula.
or a collaboration with tim burton.
i am waiting for your posts


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Not very original, but wouldn't it be cute if Sanrio collaborated?


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Not very original, but wouldn't it be cute if Sanrio collaborated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg that would be gorgeous


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, my two passions in life are (MAC) makeup and social justice. Yes, these two things are potentially at extreme odds- One being a very realistic symbol of exclusivity and the other being the embodiment of access for all. 

So, I suppose something that would give access to the great quality of MAC products to all folks who wanted it. I'm guessing through fundraising and donations a la Viva Glam-ish programs. Or maybe a makeup focused program like those great programs for low-income women to get consignment (sometimes new) clothes and accessories to get back into the work force. 

I suppose this would be more a colloboration with MAC and a set of ideals or a theme, but no matter. 

FYI, if there are any MAC execs out there reading this, I'd love to and am a highly qualified candidate to run a program like this. As I said, MAC and social justice are my passions in life and are reflected in my educational path. Resume provided upon request.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Not very original, but wouldn't it be cute if Sanrio collaborated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i would loooooove to see mac and sanrio get together, i would be forced to buy everything! 
aside from sanrio, BETSEY JOHNSON!!!!!!! she would be awesome! money could go towards breast cancer too!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 20, 2006)

patricia fields , emily the strange


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 21, 2006)

Betsey Johnson, Zooey deschanel, Christina aguilera (even tho she did viva glam), The broadway play hairspray! or wicked! (such a dorkhead), Sanrio and The donnas or go-go's


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

This might be silly but I'd love to see MAC collaborate with a sports line, like Nike or my personal fave, New Balance, and do a water/sweat proof line!  Foundation, makeup sealer, new formulations of waterproof liner and mascara, and loooong lasting, sheer lip balms/gloss.  I know it's not "typical MAC" but I think it would be cool!


----------



## mellimello (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HayleyVengeance* 

 
_patricia fields , emily the strange_

 
Omg Patricia Fields would be perfect. I bet it'd be all bright and crazy lol.

I'd love to see MAC collaborate with designers/labels like Marc Jacobs, Tom Ford or Chloe. I'd pretty much die if they did a Marc Jacobs/MAC collaboration.


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 21, 2006)

Betsey Johnson...but she already collaborated with UD, so the likelihood of that is not very good. 
Bjork, Nannette Lepore, Heatherette on a larger scale, and I would absolutely die if they did a sanrio collection.


----------



## cloverette (Nov 21, 2006)

Diesel


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sanrio would be IT!!!

Coach would be cute too!
Imagine a powder with the Coach monogram! *squeee*


----------



## liv (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd love to see a campaign with Rachel McAdams, something that is sort of retro a la The Notebook, and then with something more modern.  

Hello Kitty would be awesome!  and has Madonna ever done a MAC campaign?  That would be a cool collection, IMO.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 21, 2006)

it would be neat if The Pretenders colloborate with MAC, their song titles would make awesome names for MAC stufff such as The Adultress, Bad boys get spanked, Brass In Pocket, Chill Factor, Criminal etc....

it would be cool/funny if MAC collobrated with Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I second Tim Burton and Emily the Strange, those would rock the casbah.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbowcrushed* 

 
_Betsey Johnson...but she already collaborated with UD, so the likelihood of that is not very good. 
Bjork, Nannette Lepore, Heatherette on a larger scale, and I would absolutely die if they did a sanrio collection._

 
omg björk her make-up is always perfect and unique


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Emily the Strange would be fab, as would Death Kitty.

On an alternative nore Laurell K Hamiltons books have some great characters so would love to see a Merry Gentry line.  Faerie with a twist.

Or something a bit darker like Bram Stokers Dracula.

Celebrity wise I think Bjork would be fab as would Prince.  (Gotta love that purple popmeister)


----------



## glamella (Nov 21, 2006)

Behnaz Sarapour


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 21, 2006)

mmm bjork, and i think gwens L.A.M.B would be so cute mashed up with MAC.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

I think a cool collabo would be with the L.A.M.B, Tokidoki or Viktor and Rolf lines... just like H&M


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 22, 2006)

or Dsquared2 it'd be sooooo funky! x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 

 
_Diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## electrostars (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Not very original, but wouldn't it be cute if Sanrio collaborated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes, hello kitty pink lipstick. LOL.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_Oh Emily the Strange would be fab, as would Death Kitty.

On an alternative nore Laurell K Hamiltons books have some great characters so would love to see a Merry Gentry line.  Faerie with a twist.

Or something a bit darker like Bram Stokers Dracula.

Celebrity wise I think Bjork would be fab as would Prince.  (Gotta love that purple popmeister)_

 





  I would love a Laurell K hamilton collection!!  It would be more Jean Claude than Anita Blake though, cause I don't think Anita wore much makeup.


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 22, 2006)

Jean Paul Gaultier
Christian Lacroix
MORE ISABELLA BLOW
Heatherette
Zooey Deschanel
And I want a real retro campaign, with celebrities dressed like the real old movie stars- like Kevyn Aucoin did in his books


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 22, 2006)

you guys have so many great ideas!

love love love the idea of Prince, Tokidoki and Hello Kitty

I'd love it if they did something with Manga or harujiku girls

and it would be cool to do an 80's hair-metal themed collection. ala sebastion bach...rock on mothertrucka! rock on.


----------



## haseena (Nov 23, 2006)

Disney Princesses! I would totally buy them all


----------



## user79 (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be cool if they did an Andy Warhol Pop Art inspired theme for a collection - lot's of bright colours! Would be different.


----------



## resin (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I think a cool collabo would be with the L.A.M.B, Tokidoki or Viktor and Rolf lines... just like H&M_

 
TOKIDOKI FOR SURE!


----------



## afterglow (Nov 23, 2006)

*SNOOPY!  *

What's not to love?  Charlie Brown, Linus, Peppermint Patty, Violet, Pigpen, Woodstock... I think they'd be great names!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2006)

Snoopy and Sanrion would be so cute!

i agree with everyone who said something about a retro collection...i wish they'd do something Marilyn Monroe inspired. they could make some really pretty matte reds and baby pinks for lipsticks and some soft matte shadows. maybe some new, downturned falsies too so everyone can have that bedroom eye look Marilyn had


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Not very original, but wouldn't it be cute if Sanrio collaborated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Considering I'm obsessed with Hello Kitty, I would freak the heck out! Gosh that would be so awesome. I'd buy ten of everything.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_And I want a real retro campaign, with celebrities dressed like the real old movie stars- like Kevyn Aucoin did in his books_

 
I love this idea


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_yes, hello kitty pink lipstick. LOL._

 
Ooh yeah, it could be called cherry love...a scarlet fuschia with violet glitter


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It would be cool if they did an Andy Warhol Pop Art inspired theme for a collection - lot's of bright colours! Would be different._

 
I love this idea; it seems to have endless possibilties, already..


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afterglow* 

 
_*SNOOPY!  *

What's not to love?  Charlie Brown, Linus, Peppermint Patty, Violet, Pigpen, Woodstock... I think they'd be great names!_

 
Now who doesn't love a beagle?!

I would buy them all!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 24, 2006)

oh yes ! Tokidoki would be amazing !


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HayleyVengeance* 

 
_oh yes ! Tokidoki would be amazing !_

 
Tokidoki is collaborating with Smashbox for spring 2007 
for further reading :
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=tokidoki 

by NikkiHorror


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *haseena* 

 
_Disney Princesses! I would totally buy them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I'd buy out all of the Disney Villians!  lol  I soo need a Malificent eyeshadow!  I imagine it would be the most rockin purple ever.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It would be cool if they did an Andy Warhol Pop Art inspired theme for a collection - lot's of bright colours! Would be different._

 
If it were Andy Warhol, I'd buy every piece.  I also love the Sanrio/Hello Kitty and Betsey Johnson ideas.  That'd be perfect.  Of course I'm choosing all the bright characters!


My suggestion;;  Heatherette.  Anyone else love these guys?!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 26, 2006)

i would die for anything andy warhol styled, i would own everything from the line.
i was thinking D&G would be interesting,or diesel.
i wish allison goldfrapp would do something too, i love her make-up or even parker posey.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Ooh yeah, it could be called cherry love...a scarlet fuschia with violet glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
that would be fucking hot.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_and it would be cool to do an 80's hair-metal themed collection. ala sebastion bach...rock on mothertrucka! rock on._

 

blue eyeshadow and frosty pink lipstick. lmao


----------



## txt_eva (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd love a g33k (geek) range... high techy silvers and greens called "gr33n", in metalic green cases.


And I'd *love love* a mixed palette... creme shadows, gloss, creme blushes...


----------



## JessieC (Nov 27, 2006)

Pat Fields would be love

Heatherette would kill it

Marc Jacobs would be heaven


----------



## ailin (Dec 15, 2006)

Vivienne Westwood!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 15, 2006)

it would be interesting to see MAC collaborate with swarovski crystals, imagine the packaging covered in crystals! be pretty expensive though


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 15, 2006)

OOOO how about Yellow Rat Bastard (yes thats a shop in NYC!) ohhh man i'd totally buy that stuff, it would be so cool, have a bright yellow colour with gold/silver duotones e/s and so on... it would be so wicked


----------



## lemurian (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd like to see William Shatner collaborate with MAC


----------



## liltweekstar (Dec 15, 2006)

i think it would be cool if mac teamed up with heatherette.


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 16, 2006)

Giant Robot would be cool too.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Not very original, but wouldn't it be cute if Sanrio collaborated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bath and Body Works already did that. I think MAC should be kind of original but it would be adorable.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 16, 2006)

I think that they should do a classical artist theme like Sandro Botticelli or Leonardo da Vinci. That would be very cool. I'm a huge lover of classical art and I would buy every piece. I bet the outside would look neat with classical art pieces on it. 

!!!


----------



## tricky (Dec 16, 2006)

John Galliano & MAC would be INSANE. Although I think he had his own men's maskeup line at some point? I don't remember.


----------



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

Loving the Patricia field idea... but would also like Sarah Jessica Parker, a lipstick collection with Anne Hathway of Liv Tyler (but she's with guerlain) 

Madonna


----------



## Caderas (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_I'd like to see William Shatner collaborate with MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i couldn't stop laughing at this one.


----------



## Elizabee (Dec 18, 2006)

Betsey Johnson, most definitely, and if they could do an Icon collection after Audrey Hepburn - amazing! Just think, that perfect shade of pink in Breakfast at Tiffany's could finally be recreated!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Dec 18, 2006)

margaret cho!


----------



## neotrad (Dec 18, 2006)

*Vivienne Westwood* definitely! like MAC did with Zandra Rhodes.


----------

